# Lost wirehair outside of Fountain Green- banged up



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Went to Fountain Green today and just North of town along side the hwy was a wirehair lying in the brush. When I pulled over it raised its head but wouldn't get up. I noticed its back leg was badly broken and I managed to stop the bleeding but I didn't want to move him because it looked like his hips looked mangled as well. He was scared, when I walked up to him he peed all over himself and I could tell he was in major pain. I decided to leave him and go into town to find some people I know or the local cop but I could not find anyone. So I went back out and he was gone! I was in town for about 1/2 hour so I'm hoping whoever lost him came back for him. Does anyone know about this? BTW he had a collar but no tags other than a old worn green rabies tag.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

COWAN said:


> Went to Fountain Green today and just North of town along side the hwy was a wirehair lying in the brush. When I pulled over it raised its head but wouldn't get up. I noticed its back leg was badly broken and I managed to stop the bleeding but I didn't want to move him because it looked like his hips looked mangled as well. He was scared, when I walked up to him he peed all over himself and I could tell he was in major pain. I decided to leave him and go into town to find some people I know or the local cop but I could not find anyone. So I went back out and he was gone! I was in town for about 1/2 hour so I'm hoping whoever lost him came back for him. Does anyone know about this? BTW he had a collar but no tags other than a old worn green rabies tag.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

